
Microsoft released Spotlight-like launcher for Windows 10 - linhmtran168
https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/19/21262060/microsoft-windows-10-launcher-powertoy-spotlight-alfred-download-build
======
4cao
Perhaps I'm missing something but isn't there already pretty much the same
functionality available when you press just [Win] (instead of [Win]-[R]) and
start typing?

> Keys will be remapped as long as the Keyboard Manager and PowerToys are
> running in the background, and you can swap individual keys and even Windows
> shortcuts.

Keys can already be remapped via a Registry entry under
_HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Keyboard Layout_ , which does not
require anything running in the background, although this works for individual
keys only.

There is even a great GUI utility to simplify creating the correct Registry
entries:
[https://github.com/randyrants/sharpkeys](https://github.com/randyrants/sharpkeys)

------
alok-g
I am using classic shell [1] start menu which includes launcher and works so
much better than the built in start memu.

[1] [https://coddec.github.io/Classic-
Shell/www.classicshell.net/](https://coddec.github.io/Classic-
Shell/www.classicshell.net/)

